# I guess I need to pick up some chicken wings...



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

A stray mini Aussie boy showed up at my apt today right as I got home from my parent's. My next door neighbors were screaming at him calling him awful names.... poor little dude was clearly lost and really confused. he was barking at them like, "why are you so mean!" I baited him into my house with the cute floofy girls.... it took a while! Then I made friends with treats. He's super awesome! He has a collar, but no tags. Sure isn't thin, but he's got to be quite young because his teeth are really clean for a kibble dog. He is intact and old enough to mark though. The girls adore him and he sounds exactly like my parent's BC when he plays lol.

I am notifying AC so that they can call me if his people have filed a report. And I'll post up found signs saying please describe. I don't want to post up pics with the found signs because this breed is the hot new thing around here and I don't want some sleeze pretending its their dog just to get a free one...

So weird! I run into stray dogs all the time, but I NEVER invite them into my house. Never! Serendipity? I do have a family friend looking for a new dog, but she wants a female....

I'm sorry, I have not gotten pics. PLease don't lynch me LOL.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Aww, no pics? Maybe you'll remedy that eventually?!  If you starting feeding that dog raw I believe he'll be in heaven.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, you might take him to a vet for a microchip check, and call the Humane Society. If you want to keep him, I hope he doesn't have an owner!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am uploadign pics right now. He is so fricking cute!!!

He crunched right into the chicken thigh I gave him like an old pro after licking it incredulously for a moment. Haha, I think he was like, "Really?!?!"

I doubt I'll keep him myself, but if we can't find his people I'll make sure he goes somewhere good. Shelter was closed today, so I'll call tomorrow. Incidentally Lily has an appointment for her 3yr rabies tomorrow morning, so he'll go along to get scanned for chip!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nom, nom, nom....


















Grr, I swear I edited this to be the right way... stupid photobucket.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is really adorable - and he looks like he's in good shape. Hopefully, he just escaped from owners who do take care of him. Maybe you could send him back with a chicken thigh and a link to the PMR website


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am hoping thats the case. Hopefully they make a report to the shelter! Haha, thats a great idea!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

aww he's very cute. I'm with xellil, it looks like he's escaped. Hopefully you find his owners soon, I'm sure they're missing that cute little guy!! And hopefully this will be a lesson to them to ensure he has ID tags (I had a little dog follow us on a walk a while back, and he was running around on the road outside my house when I took Duke in, so I put him in the car and drove around the neighbourhood before I eventually found the guy looking for him - I told him if his dog had an ID tag, I could've called and saved us both the trouble of doing laps around the streets - he said he'd get a tag first thing in the morning lol)



monkeys23 said:


> Grr, I swear I edited this to be the right way... stupid photobucket.


Photobucket does this to me all the time - if I edit a pic and "replace original" when I save it, it always shows the original when I link it on DFC, instead of the editted version. So when I save, I do "save a copy" and use that code :thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There was a little Boston terrier that lived up the street from us for several years - he escaped all the time and for some reason made a beeline to our house.

They never took him for a walk so he had no idea what a leash was for. But if we dangled it in the air he would attack it all the way up the street, back to his house. 

We kept telling them they needed to get tags or microchip for him - what if I wasn't on the porch or in the yard and he decided to go another block or two to find some company? They never believed he would go far enough to get truly lost. But he was purebred and very friendly - someone could easily steal him.

But they didn't mistreat him and they really loved him and their kids loved him (that's how he escaped all the time, they would take him in the front yard to play). 

I still wonder if they ever got him a tag with their phone number on it. Or if one day someone found him and picked him up and took him home with them.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

He is sure a good looking dog!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

He's beautiful! He does look cared for, maybe a parent will turn up.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am hoping so!

No microchip. I had him scanned at Lily's vet visit this morning. But I left a message at the shelter and posted a found ad on Craigslist. I just said "Found lost mini Aussie, no tags or microchip but does have collar, please describe to claim" to weed out any weirdos. Going to put an ad in the paper too, my vet said its free for found animals. Hopefully his people turn up! If they don't in 10 days he's mine, so I can place him then. He was pretty freaked when I put him in the car this morning, but when I loaded them up to come home from the vet he loaded up just fine... kinda exactly like Lily was when I first got her. Weird.

Ate his breakfast like a champ!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I may be jumping the gun here, but if no one comes to pick this little dude up should I be introducing the next protien after a week or so? I so did not follow the guidelines with my girls when I transitioned them....:redface:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would. Feed just as though he were yours. When you place him or he finds his family they probably won't keep on with it, but at least for now he can have the best!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

he's really cute! looks like a keeper :tongue:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, he is pretty cute.

He finally pooped last night. Of course after I had taken him out for the umpteenth time. 
Solid bits with liquid around it, so I'm cutting off the fat/skin on his chicken from now on until he has a few days to adjust. I'm not really surprised, poor guys been under a lot of stress. He also pulled the bread off the counter and ate a corner off a couple slices, so that could explain the liquidy parts too. He's also had freeze dried duck treats which probably didn't help since ducks pretty rich, lol.
Clearly he had an empty tummy when he came to us though.... he must've been on the street a day or so poor guy to be that cleared out.
All in all not a bad start with all things considered. :smile:


----------

